# starbucks or dunkin donuts?



## redbug (Oct 15, 2007)

What's your choice? 
I have read several posts as to the effectiveness of coffee flavored lures.
so what do you use? instant? double dark french roast,?

help me out what do you use?

Wayne


----------



## SMDave (Oct 15, 2007)

To drink? Dunkin Donuts whole bean Original Blend.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 15, 2007)

To drink i like Dunkin' Donuts, my other vice besides bass fishin is their ice coffee. When I try adding coffee scent ill probably use foldgers, im thinking the ground coffee will add more sent then whole beans.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 15, 2007)

To drink i like Dunkin' Donuts, my other vice besides bass fishin is their ice coffee. When I try adding coffee scent ill probably use foldgers, im thinking the ground coffee will add more sent then whole beans.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2007)

I use A & P Eight O'Clock Coffee Original Roast. I grind my own coffe each day so it is super fresh - the BEST!


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2007)

Another Dunkies man right here!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2007)

I do not like Starbucks at all - Dunkin Doughnuts coffee is good, but I hate that they make it for you.

Coffee is a process for me that borders on obsession, which is why I am glad that coffee and fishing go so well together. I will often make a thermos full and take that fishing rather then purchase sub-standard coffee.

In my area, The Bucks County Coffee Company makes some real good brew. In Doylestown, Pa there is a Starbucks and Bucks County Coffee in the same block - you can compare cup-to-cup and I have!.

Bucks Co. Coffee is available in the train station in Philadelphia and Washington, DC which is how I discovered this coffee.

As for particular types of Coffee, I prefer Columbian (Supremo) bean, which is hearty and full flavored. Coffee is Columbia is sold by grade of bean and not by location, hence all the coffee is Columbian. This makes it easy to choose.

Brazil beans coffee have a great flavor and dark color smiliar to a dark roast with less oils and therefore less bitter. If you get Brazilian Coffee you want to get Santos 2 (2 is the highest grade, I have no idea why?). Do not just buy any Brazil coffee as they also produce the lowest grade crap out there. 

Hawaii (Kona) beans are up and down, they are expensive so if you get a good producer stick with that and do not purchase "blends" or Kona style coffee. They like to play with this name so be careful, as it is common practice to mix a small amount of Kona beans with the lowest grade South American beans to make "Kona Style or Kona Blend" This can be the best coffee in the world or the worst depending on the purity.

I avoid anything from Jamacia - although the famous Blue Mountain Coffee is considered the best, the real stuff is pricey.

Worth mentioning: Africa and Arabia. These are some great coffee, usually they are brewed much stronger then the typical coffee, sort of like sweet espresso style. Good stuff! 


In order to get the best cup of coffee, you MUST grind the beans fresh and use cold water to start. The coffee makes shoudl use a uniform amount of heat and I have found that the pot warmer shoudl never be too hot as that will cause the coffee to oxidize from the heat.


----------



## pbw (Oct 16, 2007)

I wish I liked coffee I love the smell but hate the taste.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 16, 2007)

Dunkin Donuts coffee has grotesque effects on my digestive system. When I go to Starbucks I drink americanos or lattes, their brewed coffee is generally brewed too strong for the super dark roast they use(charbucks). Chicago has a great local roaster but for chains I like Caribou and Peet's but end up at Starbucks out of convienience. I go to Dunkin Donuts for the buttermilk donuts! :lol: 

As far as on baits....no clue; haven't tried it.


----------



## redbug (Oct 16, 2007)

I dont drink the stuff either I'm just wondering what type/brand makes the best bass scent...


Wayne


----------



## Nickk (Oct 16, 2007)

redbug said:


> I dont drink the stuff either I'm just wondering what type/brand makes the best bass scent...
> 
> 
> Wayne


Dark roast coffees are very "oily" so maybe a French or Italian roast would transfer more scent. I would find a local roaster or a place(you got Whole Foods?) that sells bulk so you can buy a smaller amount, like a 1/4 lb. Grind it yourself and season baits as you like!


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 16, 2007)

I still cannot believe this works, I guess I'll have to try it. Dave they should change the name from 8:00am coffee to 3:00am coffee. The new name would fit you much better. Im gonna go throw an assorted soft baits in a bag of columbian coffee and test them out later today.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2007)

redbug said:


> I dont drink the stuff either I'm just wondering what type/brand makes the best bass scent...
> 
> 
> Wayne



I think for the purpose of adding a scent (or masking scent is more like it) that any type of coffee would work. I would use the grounds after I drink the brew!

I add a little fresh dry coffee to my worms but it does not give much scent after they are poured. In a pinch I could always boil the plastic baits and drink that


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 16, 2007)

I threw a bunch of baits into fresh coffee grounds before I went fishing today. I could definately smell the coffee on the baits even after fishing them for an hour or so. I am sure you are right about it just masking other scents. I only caught a small walleye and sm, but lost atleast 10 other fish on black coffee coated yama cuttail worms. Of course it took me that many lost fish to switch to my better rod with braid n flouro leader, instead of my crappy rod with 6lb mono...I hate mono. The coffee grounds also seemed to make the rubber more durable. It sounds weird but I really seemed that way. After I used a bait a while, I threw them back into the coffee bag and was able to reuse a single worm many times.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet!
Coffee grounds is something I'm never short of. 

One thing though, brewed coffee grounds will mold.


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 16, 2007)

I will have to start adding coffee to my field corn when boiling. Just joking.
To be honest, this is the first I have ever heard of adding a flavor of coffee to any kind of bait. I guess I don't bass fish enough. Learn something everyday.

As far as what kind of coffee I drink, I think wawa has the best. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 17, 2007)

mr.fish said:


> I will have to start adding coffee to my field corn when boiling. Just joking.
> To be honest, this is the first I have ever heard of adding a flavor of coffee to any kind of bait. I guess I don't bass fish enough. Learn something everyday.
> 
> As far as what kind of coffee I drink, I think wawa has the best. But thats just my opinion.


 The wawa near here is pretty unpredictable. Sometimes they have crappy brews, sometime they have fresh, amazing brews that far surpass dunkin!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 17, 2007)

SMDave said:


> I think wawa has the best. But thats just my opinion.



When im in Jersey id take WAWA coffee over Dunkin Donuts anyday and I usually get a few bags to bring home with me but it never brews the same. It must be something the the water you guys got up there


----------



## nicdicarlo (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a Dunkin man if I have the choice. At home, I make Starbucks Sumatra or Seattles Best Organic. As for my baits, I've never heard of this idea. I guess bass like the same flavors I do...salt, garlic, coffee. I wonder how they feel about IPAs? 

Wow Dave, you are really a coffee expert.


----------



## pbw (Oct 17, 2007)

We are all Junk food junkies all food type threads go two pages or more!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 26, 2008)

I have been experimenting with adding coffee to the soft plastic just as I add salt - so far the results are inconclusive, but I think that the scent will help!

I have also added coffee scent to the plastics after the worms are poured (the way most scents are added) this works well giving the plastic baits a nice coffee smell.


----------

